# Period 4 days late but negative HPT



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I am so confused!  You can imagine I was nearly doing cartwheels when my period was late this month (it was due on Feb 1st).  However when I tested at 4am (!!! I couldn't take the suspense any longer) on Feb 3rd with First Response it was a clear negative  .  

Has this happened to anyone else?  Did you end up being pregnant?  Or did your period come eventually?

My symptoms are cramps (as if my period is about to start but when I run to the loo it is not there), lots of discharge (sorry TMI),  and lower backache which I usually get before my period starts.  I don't have swollen breasts (I always get this before my period).  I also have pains in my tummy.

Please help, I am driving myself crazy!!!

x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisse, that has happened to me 4 times over the years, my period is late by a few days, I got my hopes up and a pregnancy test let's me down - and invariably the witch would turn up and just knock the stuffing out of me.... on each of these occasions no, I wasn't pregnant.  The one and only time I actually was pregnant, I did a pregnancy test just to confirm that my constant trips to the loo was infact a water infection !!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Are you tracking ovulation?  If not, then it could just be your body playing mind games with you.  My periods have gone 35 days before for no reason at all.  HPT are pretty good now days, so a BFP should show at 4 days late.

Massive hugs and hope it is just a shy BFP.

X


----------



## StephyC (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Lisse,

I am in exactly the same situation... today is my fourth day late and I did a test - the digi CB all singing all dancing... but nada a BFN  
It's doing my nut in, struggling to sleep, because I'm anxious to do the test (you beat me by an hour - I ended up doing mine at 5am). Checking what I'm eating - would normally eat sandwiches with mayo, but obviously can't do that when expecting, it's really hard to know whether to live as if I'm pregnant, or carry on as if I'm not. I've also got the added stress of being told I'm high risk for ectopic which is driving me crazy with being late.  

Let me know how you get on hun, here to support you xx


----------

